# white shep



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I'm trying to find a shampoo I can use on a white german shepherd that has yellowing on his tail. back of legs and top of neck. What is the best shampoo that actually make these yellow areas look white? ok to use weekly. My dog goes to day care and gets dirty and some dogs pee on others.. He will be shown soon and I want him whiter than white rice. Yellowing probably poor breeding? too late i guess.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Many white dogs are not pure white in color. But for a shampoo I like the Bio-Groom line of shampoos. I use the black and brown whampoos for my dogs.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure if this would work, but I have totally white hair and for signs of yellow I use a purple shampoo, this takes out the yellow or makes it harder to see, perhaps you could try some on his tail?


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have paint horses with lots of white and I use dawn dish soap to get them white, don't know if it work on dogs or not, worth a shot I guess!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you're showing the dog in UKC just don't go overboard, they only permit bathing and brushing. You cannot alter the color of the coat or using enhancing products. Most white sheps I've seen in the ring are not pure white.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

That coloring is natural! In my opinion you can't shampoo it off. I have a WGSD too.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> That coloring is natural! In my opinion you can't shampoo it off. I have a WGSD too.


I agree. Lakota has off white/golden markings too.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have shown red and white dogs in AKC conformation for years and the "purple" shampoo that I have used for years is Clairol's Shimmering Lights. I get it at Sally Beauty Supply and it works wonderfully. It is not a dye, just enhances the white that is already there. 

In AKC, lots of handlers/groomers/owners use white chalk to brush in to the coat to bring out the base white color too. You just have to make sure that you brush it out before going in the ring .


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett is sort of champagne colored down her back, but super white on her pants and legs. When I go to the DIY dog wash, they give me an Awapuhi shampoo that is blue. It does make her very white and clean, but she always has that champagne colored bitch stripe down her back.


----------

